# I am in 2 minds and need help please



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

Ok so after my m80 decided to stop working I was thinking of getting a rolo RX200 with my december pay. 
But now we just found out that my daughter has a gymnastics competition next year................. in Italy 
So now cash is going to be extremely tight as we have to save big time for this trip. 
So what i actually want to know. Is it really worth getting a 200w mod apart from the fact that its epic for my dripper. 
I currently use a subtank mini and a goliath. In the mornings I use my nautilus. So as you can see its not really high power devices. Or would i just waste my money?


----------



## Eequinox (7/12/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so after my m80 decided to stop working I was thinking of getting a rolo RX200 with my december pay.
> But now we just found out that my daughter has a gymnastics competition next year................. in Italy
> So now cash is going to be extremely tight as we have to save big time for this trip.
> So what i actually want to know. Is it really worth getting a 200w mod apart from the fact that its epic for my dripper.
> I currently use a subtank mini and a goliath. In the mornings I use my nautilus. So as you can see its not really high power devices. Or would i just waste my money?


That a good question i was at the vape meet and a lot of people on the 200w mods were not even on those high wattages i think it's all about personal preference if you get a good vape on your setup why get something else especially of cash is tight

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

Unless you are a serious competition cloud blower and want to play with fancy coils and the like then there is no reason to get a 200 watt device imho...I have a Snow Wolf 200w and the Rolo DNA200 and I haven't taken either of them over 70 watts...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> That a good question i was at the vape meet and a lot of people on the 200w mods were not even on those high wattages i think it's all about personal preference if you get a good vape on your setup why get something else especially of cash is tight


Yeah i saw exactly the same thing. 
Only place I saw 200w was at the cloud comp.
@Rob Fisher i thought you squonk religiously. What you doing with regulated mods? Just kidding

I might see if i can squeeze some bucks to get a new mod as my kbox cant really push my rda to my point of satisfaction as i could with the m80


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> @Rob Fisher i thought you squonk religiously. What you doing with regulated mods? Just kidding



 I squonk around 95% of the time... but I do love playing with new stuff just to see if I'm missing out... I enjoy the Bellus tank with my Foggs Milky Way and now I'm playing with the Arctic Turbo at 70 watts and having a great time... interested to see how long the 3 coils last in the tank! And all these tanks could be driven by my Sigelei 75!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (7/12/15)

FOMO FOMO!
That's why I bought one, and to be able to get into TC to see if it's all it's cracked up to be. 
If you anything like me all the shiny new things need to be mine. This hobby will bankrupt me If I'm not careful.
Seriously though I haven't gone above 80w yet on my kanthal coils,and mostly I've been around 35 to 45w
But then I'm very new and still finding my way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/12/15)

Get an iStick 100W and you're good to go. You'll probably never even vape at 100W.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (8/12/15)

I very recently (within the last week) replaced my Koopor Mini and Kbox Mini with an eVic VTC Mini (R650 from @Lim at Dragon Vape) and a Reuleaux RX 200 (fetching tomorrow or Wednesday from Lim).

(In my opinion based on my limited experience with using it -) The VTC is absolutely awesome and great value for money (as mentioned in this thread in the classifieds: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/evic-vtc-mini.t16866/#post-291936 , it's quite noticeable that you see very few people selling theirs). The extra 15 watts that it provides over the Koopor (and 25 over the Kbox) makes a huge difference with .2 - .25 ohm RDA builds (and it's just 5w less than your now sadly departed m80).

Based on this review: , the VTC at this stage also still works better with 316 SS in TC than the RX 200 (at the moment I'm using 26g Ti on it for TC and it's working really well).

I'm still very excited to receive my RX 200 as a home-based mod, as I love it's design, looks and feel (based on the Rolo DNA 200's at the meet); the 3 18650's and the possibility to go above 75w if I ever do want to (I also feel more comfortable having at least two working mods), but I would have been fine with 2 VTC's (or a VTC and a Kbox Mini)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (8/12/15)

Thank you all for your input. I will look into the istick and VTC


----------



## Wyvern (8/12/15)

Dude, I was also in two minds about the Evic mini and subox - I ended up going for the evic - and I wont regret it. For me the main difference is the way the two feels - the evic just feels more solid and oh so user friendly. I am using the TC in SS and love it. The subox is for me an awesome little mod that I might get for when going out (I am contemplating the nano tho.) The evic I can see will be the mod that I never let go at all.(this is from a noobs perspective)


----------



## MorneW (8/12/15)

I have both mentioned and am very happy with them.


----------



## Paulie (8/12/15)

Its a nice to have not have to have man! You dont need anything above 100w unless you really do drip over 100w daily.


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/15)

I still cannot vape at more than 40watts.

On my regulated mod, I have 24guage duals coils at 0.25ohm.... I get more satifaction than I need out of that. And I get into trouble when I vape in the kitchen, because of the clouds. My Reo setup is roughly at 30 watts, and that's what I always look to grab first.

I personally don't see the need for quad-coil hectic setups for SATISFACTION. I see it as purely a choice, and not a need.

It is nice to hear of other folks in my boat - kids stuff is big money nowadays, otherwise I'd have 3 Reo's 

Every time I think I'm going to splash out on a new one, "Oh the school needs this much for this, and that much for that...."



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (8/12/15)

You could always tell your daughter that she can do gymnastics in Parys .

I am a noob but I think you will survive without one for now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (8/12/15)

Max I've vaped was 65watts (using SMOK X CUBE 2). I find that the biggest factor for me is battery life (because I'm lazy to charge of course ). Hence most MODS with dual 18650's that can fire up to 75watts is all I need... In my experience of course.


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/12/15)

I've been back and forth about the same thing 
RX200 : R900 - R1300
18650's : R450 - R 600
4 bay Charger : R500 - R600

About 2k for a mod I'd love to have when I have 60w evic vt already. Granted the evic Vt has its issues but it does the Job.


----------

